# Post installation configuration



## balanga (Sep 2, 2014)

I found an item in the handbook about configuring my mouse post-installation here, but on further reading I find that sysinstall is no longer available!! *S*o how am I supposed to go about post installation configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2014)

It did nothing more than adding 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. However, this only works for PS/2 mice. USB mice are auto-detected and moused(8) is loaded automagically for them.


----------



## balanga (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm using a laptop, so the mouse is neither PCS/2 or USB. Does that need some specific configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are actually usually USB but use an internal connector.


----------

